# sniper drones



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a 3000 point tau army but im having trouble with sniper drones. I want to get some but they are expensive$$$. Are they worth it?


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

If you have more than one army or you got a buddy why plays 40k, I would say to field test them and then see if you like them. 

But since it appears you don't physically have any, use substitutes and see how you like them. 

Of course, you can always go with a Hammerhead. S10 AP1, cant beat that.


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

I try and embrace all units, hell I even ran Vespid in my Tau lists, but sniper drones are just bad. It's a heavy support slot, which is where all the sexy in the Tau list is. The weapons you get can be taken on a pathfinder team in your less crowded FA slot, and aren't all that good to begin with. If you want AP3 shooting, the Ionhead is about 90 times better. If you want pinning.....well you don't really want pinning. Leaderships are high across the board, fearlessness abounds, and you waste precious marker lights that could be helping your fire warriors rain down plasma in a random attempt to pin down a unit for a single round. And to add insult to injury, by pinning that unit you just upped their cover save. 

The only way I can see a sniper drone team being effective is in a list that is HEAVILY committed to making pinning work. That means pathfinders, a stealth marker light team, probably a skyray for the extra lights as well, FWs with carbines, target locks and MLs on your FW shas'ui if you're feeling creative. Outside of that context, as just a one-of in a more well balanced Tau list, they are crap.

If you do end up trying them, don't buy the metal ones. Take a few of the 74 extra gun drones all Tau players have hanging around, chop together some combination of weapons off the FW sprue, and call it a day.


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

thx that helped me a lot


----------

